# FS:leaves, shrimp, filter update D30



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

update price

got 3 medium/large malaysian driftwood around 12" - $10 each each.

eco terra terrarium light fixture - $10
zoo med 10.0 UVB light used 2 months - $10
saltwater dead rock ~12 inchs? $15
ATI Hydro Sponge Filter III 10.00

i have a 5.5 gal tank with a thin layer of power ada, catus wood, almond leaves and a hydro sponge 3 with lee mist air stone 16.00 ( tank has blue on its back and side wall ) or just a bare tank with thin layer of ada 5.00( tanks are running)









----

MAGNUM 350 CANISTER FILTER DELUXE complete (comes with older box) good condition as i used it only for around 10 days when i had my ray and then stored it. carbon, filter sleeve, NEW micron cartridge NEW diatomite powder
$50.00
you can also buy the "PRO" and hook it up for a wet/dry system
which i already sold

Maxi-Jet Pro 400 Powerhead dont believe its complete( cant find it right now)
21.23 after tax J&L
$8.00

Hayashi Pro Crystal Red Shrimp Food
$10.00 My shrimps 2nd favorite food.

Hayashi Pro Baby Bits & Mineral Powder small/sample size
$8.00 for both.

Hagen AC/fluval Surface skimmer
$5.00

whole bunch of fake plants
$5.00 for the lot( around 15 plants)

Supreme Ovation 200 Submersible Power Jet Filter
$5.00

15 GALLON metaframe fish tank
comes with metaframe stainless steel canopy/lid. working.
looks like it has been resealed, was told it holds water. money back if it leeks.
$5.00

cactus wood
4" X 3/4 thick
$5.00 for 10
perfect for shrimps and plecos

charcoal bamboo 4" some cracked in half, many broken, total about 12 pieces for $5.00

almond leaf almond leaves

$4.00 - 15 leaves 
$8.00 - 35 leaves
$16.00 - 100 leaves
$24.00 - 200 leaves

the leaves are great for hiding spots. my shrimps love to eat the leaves clean. i have used them in all of my shrimp tanks in the past few years.

"Almond leaves and the biofilm on it are perfect shrimp food and are good nutrition for propper molting".

random sizes ~ 8-11 inches per leaf.

PREfilter
filter MAX III - pro series
BNIB $8.00 for one

USED still good condition 
$5.00 for one

natural gravel pea size got probably like 10-20 pounds unsure. $5.00 also a handfull of smooth rocks ill throw in

coming soon.
-eheim casister filter
-fluval 203 casister filter
-fluval 201 casister filter
-nano shrimp tank


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

bump bity bop bity


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

still got a bunch


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

you mean it makes black water and not brackish water right?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Correct, in higher amounts it will make the water brown, not brackish.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

oh right edited brownish or tea colored


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

toooooooooooop


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

lower price.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

all the charcoal bamboo sold.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

Price Drop
Coralife 24" AquaLight freshwater bulb 65W Compact.(light fixture)
i have 2

big als online has them for $64.99 then shipping or taxes if there is any.
$28.00 or $45.00 for both
light bulb is out or something does not turn on. good condition.

if you buy both lights for $45.00 i will even include the Coralife AquaLight Mounting Legs!


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

NEW ITEMS AND PRICE DROP

May 29 new item

Maxi-Jet Pro 400 Powerheadcomplete
21.23 after tax J&L
$12

Supreme Ovation Submersible Power Jet Filter
$8

Price drop
15 GALLON metaframe fish tank
comes with metaframe stainless steel canopy/lid. working.
looks like it has been resealed, was told it holds water never tried. money back if it leeks.
$10.00

aqua clear 20 - $10.00 got a few
J&L after taxes 29.06

aqua clear 30 - $15.00 got a few
J&L after taxes 35.78


----------



## wonderboy (Jul 4, 2010)

PM sent. Thx.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

price drop and new item

Hayashi Pro Crystal Red Shrimp Food
$10.00 sealed. My shrimps 2nd favorite food.

Hayashi Pro Breeding Diet sealed.
$15

Hayashi Pro Baby Bits & Mineral Powder small size. sealed.
$10 for both.

Hagen AC/fluval Surface skimmer
$5

Hagen AC/fluval Surface skimmer
$5

whole bunch of fake plants
$5 for the lot


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

are both of the lights not working or just one?


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

one light works. the other one flikkers. i just checked.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

where r u located? can i try out the almond leaf? i just need 1 leaf to try out.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

bump HBH sold

2 Coralife 24" AquaLight freshwater bulb 65W Compact.(light fixture)
SOLD


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

new item added
MAGNUM 350 CANISTER FILTER

SOLD
Hayashi Pro Breeding Diet
and 3 FM III SOLD

price drop

Maxi-Jet Pro 400 Powerhead complete
21.23 after tax J&L
$10


----------



## me_too_lazy (May 15, 2011)

will you be getting more of the hayashi pro breeding diet =[


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

bumpppppppppppp


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Kei, would text you except it's kinda late lol
is the maxi powerhead or danner ovation filter still available? just txt me back or something, thanks


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

price update


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

hey, do you still have the almond leaves? what quality are they?


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you still have the Magnum available?


----------

